# How to use space marine land speeders in your army



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a questions to all space marine players. I'm planning
to build a squad of lander speeders for my fast attack some
time in the future. What type of land speeder do you use in
your army?. The regular lander speeder just armed with a
heavy bolter or multi melta, tornado pattern or the
typhoon missile pattern?. Also don't forget the tempest
lander speeder which is forge world. If you have any
questions and advice using space marine land speeder?.
feel free to post a message, Thank You :victory:


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

Ther are 2 popular patterns used for speeders 

1 Multi-Melta and Heavy Flamer works especially well with Vulkan and is useful for being prpared for many armies Swarm and Vehicle heavy in particular.

2 Tempest Launcher and Heavy Bolter which allows you to fire all weapons when you use the Frag Missiles on the launcher this is more of an anti-troop version though it can take out tanks as well.

My personal choice is the 1st one which is more cost effecient and more versitile in my opinion.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep, Ferik has it. Those are pretty much the 2 best choices in terms of land speeder kit.


----------



## Peakey95 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd use multi-meltas to snipe enemy characters and the tanks as I get closer.


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

I personally would use the Typhoon everytime, It's a cheap firebase which can fire 2 templates at a massive 48" and 3 shots at 36" theres not much weaponly which can beat that, Kraks are not something you want to use except for tanks or Big IP characters like a blood thirster.

Theres a reason Dark Eldar are hard to play, and thats becuase armour 10 all round skimmers which go toe to toe with the enermy can be taken down by the nearest str 4 massed weapon. and if your oppents clever he will have a tank killer sitting out of the way killing pests so that his guns can concentrate on bigger threats.

Allow me to give you another example, a close range skimmer is like sending a kitten with a knife strapped to its back into a war zone, it might do some damage but if your enermy is clever he'll just stamp on the poor thing and keep shooting, now if you gave that cat a rocket launcher and kept it back...


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

Your analogy would be much more accurate if the kitten with the knife was surrounded with pitbulls with lasers on their heads. Because if the only armor in your army is land speeders, then you're doing it wrong. You need the pitbulls to distract from the kittens, otherwise they don't work. Nobody said that you were supposed to run the kittens by themselves. 

P.S. Dark eldar own.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

Sooch, the point Anarchyfever is trying to get through is that even if you have ten other vehicles, they will attract the enemy AT, while the speeder will be rapid fired with S4 weapons, that are no going to target other vehicles anyway. that in mind, you want to make sure the get to hit as much troops as possible, since they are a bit of a one-use tool. any turn after the first of shooting with it is a bonus. if you really want the burny to prevail, try a dole HF with Vulkan. move 6", put down two S5 rerole-to-wound templates. 'nuf said.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I like the typhoon personally. It is quite a bit more expensive though.

I like stuff that acts on turn one, which the typhoon does. It's reach is superb thanks to being able to move 12" and fire to full effect and I think it's a really big deal to blow up that truk or rhino before it moves forward popping smoke, not after. I've also been having lots of fun with cyclones and typhoons against monstrous creatures recently, and plan to carry on doing so.

The tornado doesn't gain all that much survivability from being in an army with other vehicles. The problem is that it gets taken down by basic weapons and close combat. The typhoon is a lot safer from these, simply because it's further away.


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

godzy said:


> Sooch, the point Anarchyfever is trying to get through is that even if you have ten other vehicles, they will attract the enemy AT, while the speeder will be rapid fired with S4 weapons, that are no going to target other vehicles anyway. that in mind, you want to make sure the get to hit as much troops as possible, since they are a bit of a one-use tool. any turn after the first of shooting with it is a bonus. if you really want the burny to prevail, try a dole HF with Vulkan. move 6", put down two S5 rerole-to-wound templates. 'nuf said.


Still a nonsensical point. Why get within 12" of a rapid fire weapon when you can move up to 24" per turn with a speeder? The only way that should happen, is if you want it to happen or if you planned your turns incorrectly. Maybe the reason why your speeders keep getting rapid fired is because you're running 2 template weapons...

@someguy: Yeah for the most part, it depends on what other stuff you have in your army. If you've got 3 HB/AC preds in your army, you DON'T need typhoons, and if you lack any long range weaponry then typhoons may be a good choice. That said though, I believe that predators serve as a more survivable long range fire support vehicle than a typhoon, and that speeders are better off using their speed to get in and melta/flamer high value targets.


----------



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

I like the one with a multimelta to kill special characters tanks or to drop 5 scouts with bolters and a heavybolter


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

sooch said:


> Why get within 12" of a rapid fire weapon when you can move up to 24" per turn with a speeder? The only way that should happen, is if you want it to happen or if you planned your turns incorrectly. Maybe the reason why your speeders keep getting rapid fired is because you're running 2 template weapons...


I feel that answer is a bit hit and miss, if your aiming for a horde then your going to want to get within the 8" sweet spot for the hvy flamers to work which is well within rapid fire range. I would feel more incline to use a speeder like that if it could move away after it's shot. 

I never said that my speeder does get within rapid fire range, becuase my range is 48" and i'm miles away from the enemy, and I can move 12" and still fire my template weapons. 

The danger zone is 36" near the enemry becuase thats the range of most Hvy weaponly, the closer you get the more chance of getting shot down. Also I feel the Twin rocket lauchers are more effective becuase you esentially(sp) have a 48" twin multimelta or small template flamer.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

sooch said:


> Still a nonsensical point. Why get within 12" of a rapid fire weapon when you can move up to 24" per turn with a speeder? The only way that should happen, is if you want it to happen or if you planned your turns incorrectly. Maybe the reason why your speeders keep getting rapid fired is because you're running 2 template weapons...


With multi-melta and heavy flamer I don't really see how you can not get within 12" of the enemy. If you are going to attack something, you have to go close to it. The only time you then aren't close to other stuff is if that unit was all by itself and you wipe it out.

I think it's an unreasonable assumption that you must have screwed up if bad stuff happens. Instead, maybe you have an opponent who knows what they are doing or the dice mis-behave.

The ability to move 24" has nothing to do with it. You can spend a turn running away if you like, but then you don't shoot anything. You still have to go close to actually take part in the game. That means another turn when you do nothing, and the typhoon sends off another couple of missiles.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

Responding to the "why would you have a Land Speeder that close" quandries-
a poping of a land rider\other heavy tank, clearing out troops from a fortified position or other situational actions, can be answered by a MM|HF land speeder. you will have situation in which you cannot get the shot from cover, but sacrificing one 70 pts unit for the chance of making a big change on the playing field is something to be considered. acceptable losses, that the land speeders second name.


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

I was talking at the guy who was putting 2 heavy flamers on his speeder, not the guy putting typhoons on his speeder. What happens when you run into armor  Typhoons I have said are ok, depending on what else is in your army. 



Someguy said:


> With multi-melta and heavy flamer I don't really see how you can not get within 12" of the enemy. If you are going to attack something, you have to go close to it. The only time you then aren't close to other stuff is if that unit was all by itself and you wipe it out.
> 
> I think it's an unreasonable assumption that you must have screwed up if bad stuff happens. Instead, maybe you have an opponent who knows what they are doing or the dice mis-behave.
> 
> The ability to move 24" has nothing to do with it. You can spend a turn running away if you like, but then you don't shoot anything. You still have to go close to actually take part in the game. That means another turn when you do nothing, and the typhoon sends off another couple of missiles.


If you'll notice I said the only time you should be getting within rapid fire range is if you *want to*. If you end up in rapid fire range without planning to be there and your game suffers because of this, it's not the speeder's fault it's your fault for planning your turns incorrectly (for the most part). I don't think it's unreasonable to assume that you're a competent player. You may have an opponent who knows what they're doing but again that's not a problem with the speeder it's a problem with you, the player. And dice....well, there's nothing you can do about that. Dice affect both speeder variants, as does opponent's skill level so that's kind of a moot point when it comes to comparing speeder variants.

More often than not, you can stay at 24 with the multimelta and hit stuff. Rhinos are not really worth getting 12" away from for melta range, and neither are things like wave serpents or falcons. Yes it's more effective at 12", but don't forget you have a S8 weapon that is still AP1 (the most important thing) at 24" or an effective 36" with movement.

All I'm trying to say is that with smart movement and deployment it becomes possible to have land speeders with multimeltas fill a niche in your army that would go unfilled otherwise. Typhoons do a job that is also done to some extent by predators or dreads with long range weapons. The fast vehicle mounted multimelta is so unbelievably good when used properly. Unlike attack bikes with multimeltas, they don't go pop as soon as they get hit by a lascannon, and they can deep strike if things are too hairy on first turn.

Again, it depends on what else you have in your army. No dreads or preds? Sure, take typhoons. You only have 5 meltas? Take more melta speeders.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

DS in the Multi-melta-suicide-squad behind enemy armour then whiz around in the enemies DZ laughing like a maniac.


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

There is a tendency to try to do things in a hurry with the Land Speeder. 

One of the successful marine players at my club runs a tornado pattern squadron with assault cannons. These three models are always whizzing around the edges of the board, hiding behind buildings to block LOS, and the opponent is just generally stressed out by them for most of the game. 

Eventually he exposes them to shred an infantry group with 21 shots and then they usually get wrecked, but they've controlled the board and prevented the enemy from sending a squad out alone anywhere for at least three turns.


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

I want to say thank you for everybody's advice on using
space marine land speeders. If anyone have anymore
questions and advices, feel free to post some 
messages. Thank You k:


----------

